# My Stuff



## goten2321 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey Guys,im new here(and to Art in general)
i would like to share some of my stuff with you,i mostly do character designs because i still need to work on my anatomy.
I would love to hear some general Feedback,what you like and what you dont like .
Here is my Deviantart,but a lot of my older(even worse) stuff is there,so enter at your own risk ^^.
http://goten2321.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

hell goten2321, cool characters...welcome!


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Welcome I think you can learn from others who do digital media here.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice images!


----------



## MegansBeadedDesigns (Mar 11, 2014)

Your work is awesome.

That is all.


----------



## thunderseed (Mar 19, 2014)

goten2321 said:


> Hey Guys,im new here(and to Art in general)
> i would like to share some of my stuff with you,i mostly do character designs because i still need to work on my anatomy.
> I would love to hear some general Feedback,what you like and what you dont like .
> Here is my Deviantart,but a lot of my older(even worse) stuff is there,so enter at your own risk ^^.
> http://goten2321.deviantart.com/gallery/


Nice, I love the first one  I don't think you need more practice at all.


----------



## goten2321 (Mar 10, 2014)

got a new picture finished:
http://goten2321.deviantart.com/art/Moonlight-447706537


----------

